# Apt. Complex Bid



## clayslandscape (Jan 27, 2012)

I am fairly new to snow plowing. I live in southside Virginia so we do not get a great deal of snow but I have had the owner of two low income apt complexes call wanting me to work up a contract for them.

Site 1:
1000 Ft of sidewalk
40 car lot (they only want the drive cleared, not parking spots)

Site 2:
3,200 ft of sidwalks
44 car lot (they only want the drive cleared, not parking spots)

The two complexes are only two blocks from each other.
I have a 35 hp kubota tractor with front end loader and grader.
If I get the two contracts, I will purchase a snow blower. 

I already have a parking lot here in town with no sidewalks that I charge $65 per hour.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Free Bump!

Posting links for the op!

SITE 1:
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/iRnQLxjEB8

SITE 2:
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/dwCJSYH2IF


----------



## clayslandscape (Jan 27, 2012)

bump to top. please help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You won't make any money off the plowing,about 50 bucks to make 2 passes.Walks ,just tell him 65 an hour.


----------



## clayslandscape (Jan 27, 2012)

They have stated they did not want a by the hour job. If I were to get this job I would definitely get a snow blower.


----------

